# Is something wrong with my apisto pair??



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had my first pair of apisto. caucat. (double reds) for about 8 months in a planted 10gal with two caves (upside down terra cotta pots with a door cracked out of them) with 6 cardinal tetras having great deep color. The males body is pale but he has a HUGE spiked dorsal - like over an inch tall and beautiful fins. The female will occassionally look more yellow with a darker stripe on her lateral line, but I check the pots and no eggs. I have ramshorn snails, could they be eating the eggs?

And the male hides ALL the time!! I never get to see him  With his pale body, i'm concerned something is wrong? Shouldnt they be breeding by now?? :-?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the male does not sound like he's ok. The norm is that he should be displaying to his reflection. In a 10g tank, it's not uncommon for a spawning female to kill a male. My guess is that when she turns the vibrant yellow and black is when she spawns or wants to spawn and it includes picking on him rather fiercely. It's just a guess, but very common. IMHO, 10g is too small for breeding apistos though I (and many others) do it successfully, I've also had large healthy and strong males chased right out of a tank in front of my eyes! A 20g long is much better as the males have room to go do their job and patrol after a nasty snake like strike from the female.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

the female hides in a cave most of the time too. His fins are perfect so I dont think he's being picked at by the female. Any other ideas??


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't think I've ever seen a mark or ripped fin on a male apisto when they are being hounded. 
A spawning female will be in caves or crevices...

I suggest a 20g tank... if you won't or can't, then I think it's time to disrupt the spawning efforts some. I would pull out all caves and replace them with driftwood. That will create line of sight barriers while cutting down on their ability to spawn. Keep up with the water changes to have pristine water quality and he should come back around.

Hope that helps.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ok. Set up a 20gal long (30") for the apisto pair. my male is pretty big and it looks like he cant close his mouth all the way - kinda looks like a bulldog.. this is normal at this size?

I decided to trash the planted tank. the new 20 has pfs sand with black rock piles and tunnels throughout, a few anubias tied to some driftwood. black background and a couple upside down pots for caves. 77 degrees. The 6 cardinal tetras are looking good, but apisto's still hiding constantly. Do I need diff dithers? 
LFS doesnt have any more double reds for purchase right now.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

bulldog appearance is typical from what *** seen of apistos. sounds like you may have the same type as me. A. Nijinni (spelling incorrect). the female will turn a bright lemon yellow. and not unlike u my male is pretty blah. i had a nondominant male in with the pair in a 55g. in all honesty the nondominant that constantly got picked on was prettier. i think they are just a blah in color apisto. they can get pretty but like i said after a year or him actively breeding hes never really gotten super color.


----------

